# So I man hole popped my tire



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

I was driving on RT 9 east and I hit one of those manhole covers that are so conveniently sticking up due to the construction and I blew my tire. I was wondering if anyone out there might have an idea as to whom and how I would contact someone to get reimbursed.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

EMTFORHIRE said:


> I was driving on RT 9 east and I hit one of those manhole covers that are so conveniently sticking up due to the construction and I blew my tire. I was wondering if anyone out there might have an idea as to whom and how I would contact someone to get reimbursed.


http://www.lawlib.state.ma.us/subject/about/potholes.html

I believe that under 81/18 the term "injury" replies to legal injury, not a physical one.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Same thing happend to me a few years back. I hit a pothole the size of the crater that leads into The Land of the Lost. The fucking hole was so big it screwed up one of the head lamps in my car due to the impact. After speaking with the folks at city hall I was told since no one reported it prior to me hitting it, they will not reinburse.

I now call in every single pothole I see in my neighborhood to the DPW.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Gotta find out which entity maintains that part of the road you were passing through. If it's the state, call MassDOT. If it's the town, call their DPW. Good luck with your claim, but either way call it in right away so some officer gets a 4 hour emergency repair detail. Holidays are coming fast...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If it's in a construction zone you are shit out of luck.
On a roadway like sine said contact who ever is responsible.
Call the PD and make sure you ask that a report be done and
a detail is out there until the repair or markers are put up.
The wife hit one in Fall River it took almost three years to collect
for the damage.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

You can start with the city & they will tell you who's responsible. But, you probably won't have much luck. I hit one of those in town A about 6-7 years ago, filed a claim & the response was that I should have seen it & not hit it. When I explained that obviously, I didn't see it they told me that if the road is under construction you pass at your own risk. Last year, my daughter blew two tires on a series of potholes on a road in town B. I filed a claim & they said they weren't aware of the pothole, so they wouldn't cover it. I rode down the street & took pictures of the 15 potholes on the side of the road my daughter was on. Bear in mind the road wasn't very long, at most 15 houses on each side. When I called back and said I had pictures that the road looked like it had been used for bomb deployment training, I was told that just because a road has that many giant gaping potholes doesn't mean the city knew about them. Good luck maybe you'll be one of the few who succeed.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

That's why you call in the pothole on Monday and report the damage on Tuesday...


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. On monday i am going to make my first attempt to contact the city and see who claims responsibility for that section of road. when I receive a response ill tell everyone if I have any luck or if i am SOL.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

I know im really wishing I had opted for the tire coverage. but these are lessons in life I suppose. painful to my wallet to learn but learned non the less.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Forget calling city. Rt. 9 is a Mass. Highway maintained road.

---------- Post added at 16:32 ---------- Previous post was at 16:29 ----------

Besides, are you sure you didn't just break the bead?


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

that sucks I would have probably had more luck dealing with the town.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Besides, are you sure you didn't just break the bead?


I'm not going to say it's not possible, but any time you hit a tire hard enough from the bottom you're going to be pretty likely to ruin the tire or the wheel. Impacts from the side are a completely different story - if you slide into a curb just right, it is possible to pop the bead of the tire off the wheel without damaging the tire or the wheel.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Was this in Natick? I swerve like a drunk to avoid those roadmines. I get pissed when I clip one, shakes my whole car like I just got hit by a WMD.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Was this in Natick? I swerve like a drunk to avoid those roadmines. I get pissed when I clip one, shakes my whole car like I just got hit by a WMD.


+1 Its like an obstacle course out there between the different patches of roadway, cones, blinking arrow signs, 2 lanes down to one then back to two and ofcourse the raised manhole covers and drains...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"So I manhole"......is all you see on the synopsis CREEPY


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

It's called CAR INSURANCE. Use it.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Forget calling city. Rt. 9 is a Mass. Highway maintained road.


Rt 9 goes from Boston to the NY border. A lot of areas along the way are maintained by DPWs. He didn't say what town he was in.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

SinePari said:


> Rt 9 goes from Boston to the NY border. A lot of areas along the way are maintained by DPWs. He didn't say what town he was in.


My bad. However, I know where he was sinse I talked with him in person not two hours ago. It's Mass Highway all the way. In fact that construction area is a Mass Highway project. Some of the members here as well as my PD have been on that detail for months.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

It was natick just before the exit for 27. Its offal if i am in the right lane i am swerving left and right either almost hitting the curve or almost hitting a car on my left. and if i am in the left lane i am dodging the cars that are swerving in the right lane.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Stop being cheap and take Mass Pike.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

haha no kidding it will be cheaper than replacing my tire every month.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> "So I manhole"......is all you see on the synopsis CREEPY


I found it troubling myself. Glad someone brought it up. :teeth_smile:


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

HA-HA it is a little unnerving, I guess I wasn't paying attention when I wrote the title.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

EMTFORHIRE said:


> HA-HA it is a little unnerving, I guess I wasn't paying attention when I wrote the title.


 I wasnt judging...dadt


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

dadt??


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

EMTFORHIRE said:


> dadt??


A bit if Dis and a bit of Dadt.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

"So I man hole popped my tire"?????

I thought this was a thread relating to something that happened to you at a rest area


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

o haha I guess Im not hip to the lingo yet lol.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> "So I man hole popped my tire"?????
> 
> I thought this was a thread relating to something that happened to you at a rest area


Then it would go something like "So I finger-popped a manhole."


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*D*ont *a*sk *d*ont *t*ell


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

We should drop the petkov's off at that rest stop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

*OFFAL*. Just *OFFAL*.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Natick just before 27? Yeah, I had a feeling that's where you were talking about. I drive that one section of road nearly everyday. I guess I've been lucky that I haven't popped one of my 20's, because I've definitely hit the same manhole covers a few times. 

That's right, bling bling fools!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I hit a huge pothole on Plantation Street in Worcester about 20 Years ago. It looked like a puddle but when I attempted to drive around it, the edge of my tire slid into the hole. it was so deep that my left rear tire was almost a foot off the ground as the right front side of my car teetered in the giant hole. It ended up snapping one of my tie rod ends, denting my exhaust header, bending the rim of one tire and tearing a second. I filed a claim, they paid for the damage BUT it took them another 9 months to fill the damned hole.

This is the same city where I bought a house. There was an Aspen tree on the city side of the sidewalk, next to the street. In the winter or strong wind, it would drop tree branches that were atleast 3 inches in diameter because it was rotting and diseased but the city refused to come out and address it. Final straw was when i was pulling in my driveway and the tree dropped a branch on the hood of my truck (5.2 inches thick) as i was driving under it. Scared the crap out of me and i almost swerved and drove through my neighbor's porch. I called the city and complained AGAIN (this was complaint 19, we started documenting right away). 
They told me that it was OUR responsibility to call a tree company to come down and remove the tree and that we were fiscally responsible for the removal. 
I said "FUCK IT" and extended our fence out, down the drive way, across the sidewalk and around the tree. We blocked the sidewalk with the fence. Hell if it was OUR tree and OUR responsibility, might as well make it part of our property as a whole.
It took them 2 weeks to come down and remove the tree after neighbors called and complained to the city that they couldn't use the sidewalk in front of our house. The city tried to fine us every day for 16 days for blocking the sidewalk but my lawyer was able to negotiate a win/win for us all. They come to remove the tree, we take down the fence.
Of course, WE got the better end of the deal, having to get out of the vehicle to open the fence, drive in and then get out to close it was a pain in the ass anyways.. HAHAHA specially since we pad locked the bitch!

Don't expect the city or town to pay for anything, as they are a bunch of fucking idiots.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

'So I man hole popped my tire' is much better than 'so i popped my man hole on a tire' IMO anyways

get your tires at BJ's or Meineke, both offer free flat repair as part of their standard tire purchase as well as all the other crap..mount, balance, blowjob, etc.


----------

